# Gohan vs the mighty Thor



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

*Mystic Gohan vs the mighty Thor*


*VS*​


> THOR INFO
> 
> Superhuman strength, stamina, durability, speed and reflexes,
> Extended lifespan,
> ...



I haven't see any Gohan threads. Now it's his turn to defend the Saiyan pride, very dissed lately. Can Gohan (at his peak) defeat the classic version of Thor?


----------



## Elyon (Apr 26, 2007)

Gohan at his peak...that would be during the cell saga, right/


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought that peak Gohan was the one that fought Buu


----------



## The Internet (Apr 26, 2007)

If this is RKT, Thor in a curbstomp


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

No, it's classic Thor, not Rune King Thor


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 26, 2007)

Gohan at his peak is Mystic Gohan, the strongest unfused DBZ character.  Don't know enough about Thor to say who would win though.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Gohan at his peak is Mystic Gohan, the strongest unfused DBZ character.  Don't know enough about Thor to say who would win though.


Yeah, the one who got absorbed by fused Buu

THOR INFO: 

Superhuman strength, stamina, durability, speed and reflexes,
Extended lifespan,
Weather control
Flight via mjolnir (name of his hammer)
Energy projection and absorption
Dimensional travel
Matter manipulation
Force blast


Thor is the Norse god of thunder and lightning. Thor possesses tremendous superhuman strength rivaling other Marvel powerhouses such as the Hulk, Hercules, and Gladiator. He also possesses godly stamina, is highly resistant to physical injury and possesses superior speed and reflexes. If pressed in battle, Thor is capable of entering into a "berserker rage" which will increase his strength tenfold.

Thor is also a superb hand-to-hand combatant and has mastered a number of weapons such as the war hammer, sword, and mace. Thor is also very cunning and intuitive in battle, with many centuries of experience. Thor possesses two items that assist him in combat: the Belt of Strength and his mystical hammer Mjolnir. The first item doubles Thor's strength, while the second is used for flight; weather control; energy projection and absorption; dimensional control; matter manipulation and the most powerful of Thor's offensives, the God Blast and the Anti-Force. Thor also possesses a pair of gauntlets which enable him to wield Mjolnir when using these latter offensives.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 26, 2007)

I feel like being biased, and because Thor is so gay, I say Gohan.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 26, 2007)

Its all over 
*Spoiler*: __ 



for Thor that is. Gohan takes this with relative ease



*Spoiler*: __ 



DBZ>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.........>>>>>>>>Marvel


----------



## SteelJack (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> DBZ>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.........>>>>>>>>Marvel



Thanos, Silver Surfer, Galactus, Living Tribunal & tons of other people I probably forgot would beg to differ. BTW, I used to think like that too.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Its all over
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


lol, dream on.there are plenty of people in Marvel that would wipe the DBZverse clean.

Not sure about the current match, though


----------



## Orion (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm,is this thor in character or bloodlusted?if hes in character hes going to be more prone to brawling it out,which I still say he would win with a couple ftl hammer hits connecting with gohans skull,if its bloodlusted thor then dear god gohan is going to get owned,godblast sent to another dimension ect ect many ways classic thor could take this.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> I feel like being biased, and because Thor is so gay, I say Gohan.


Being gay doesn't make his hammer less dangerous.
btw, he's not gay, he even has a wife. hawter than Videl

edit: No. Thor is not beginning the match bloodlusted. 

he'll only get bloodlusted in case Gohan is whooping his ass really badly, if he has time to do it.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 26, 2007)

Youkai said:


> Being gay doesn't make his hammer less dangerous.
> btw, he's not gay, he even has a wife. a big boobed one.



Just because your married doesnt mean your not gay. Spartans for the most part were gay and they all had wifes. Anyways I didnt mean gay, gay. I ment gay as in I think he is a stupid character.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 26, 2007)

Scenario 1:Gohan would just speed blitz Thor toy with him a lil bit till Thor gets bloodlusted and summons his most powerful attack. Gohan will counter it with a Super Kamehameha wave which will totally destroy Thor. Gohan wins. 

Scenario 2: Thor and Gohan fly in the air 2 fight. Thor throws his hammer at Gohan. Gohan dodges. Thor cant fly without his hammer so he falls to the ground. Thor tries 2 summon his hammer 2 him but Gohan is worthy 2 weild the hammer so he uses it 2 strike thor down and doea a lightning based kamehameha wave to totally obliterate thor. Gohan wins


----------



## Orion (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Scenario 1:Gohan would just speed blitz Thor toy with him a lil bit till Thor gets bloodlusted and summons his most powerful attack. Gohan will counter it with a Super Kamehameha wave which will totally destroy Thor. Gohan wins.
> 
> Scenario 2: Thor and Gohan fly in the air 2 fight. Thor throws his hammer at Gohan. Gohan dodges. Thor cant fly without his hammer so he falls to the ground. Thor tries 2 summon his hammer 2 him but Gohan is worthy 2 weild the hammer so he uses it 2 strike thor down and doea a lightning based kamehameha wave to totally obliterate thor. Gohan wins



Gohan isnt ftl,thor's hammer is so try again,and thor's most powerful attack would be a deathstrike,which pwned a celestial,no being in dbz can come anywhere close to that.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 26, 2007)

which celestial did Thor beat? not all celestials are on the same level


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Scenario 2: Thor and Gohan fly in the air 2 fight. Thor throws his hammer at Gohan. Gohan dodges. Thor cant fly without his hammer so he falls to the ground. Thor tries 2 summon his hammer 2 him but Gohan is worthy 2 weild the hammer so he uses it 2 strike thor down and doea a lightning based kamehameha wave to totally obliterate thor. Gohan wins


, that's hilarious, but given Thor's experience, i doubt he will do something that stupid.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 26, 2007)

Thor beat a celestial?  I thought he just cracked their armor...


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 26, 2007)

Youkai said:


> Yeah, the one who got absorbed by fused Buu
> 
> THOR INFO:
> 
> ...



Well that info was very helpful, thanks.  Thor rapes Gohan.  Horribly.


----------



## Orion (Apr 26, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Thor beat a celestial?  I thought he just cracked their armor...



Been awhile since I read the comic,but if I remember right he blew its face off...even though it just grew it back,still a feat considering how many people have tried to face celestials and not even dent their armor.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

feitan said:


> Been awhile since I read the comic,but if I remember right he blew its face off...even though it just grew it back,still a feat considering how many people have tried to face celestials and not even dent their armor.


yup, it was only a crack. still impressive though. 

source

this is also impressive
galactus saying ouch 

source


----------



## Orion (Apr 26, 2007)

Thor has also driven off galactus with a godblast.


----------



## SteelJack (Apr 26, 2007)

I do remember Thor reducing Classic Juggs to a skeleton, even though Juggs was smiling and kept on going.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think that was Thor.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Indeed, the guy there doesn't look at all like Thor to me.


----------



## SteelJack (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm, strange, I could've sworn it was Thor. Oh, well, I guess my memory isn't as good I thought. But whoever did that, huzzah to them.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

a strenght feat

Thor generates enough pressure to knock a planet out of orbit during an armwrestling match with Hercules.
PENCILHAPPY


----------



## Noble Avenger (Apr 26, 2007)

DBZ Characters win everything.


----------



## SteelJack (Apr 26, 2007)

Noble Avenger said:


> DBZ Characters win everything.



No, they don't.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 26, 2007)

Noble Avenger said:


> DBZ Characters win everything.



Do you have any idea how many people can defeat DBZ characters?  There far from Omnipotent.


----------



## omgbbq (Apr 26, 2007)

hulk picked up thors hammer and smashed him with it.

gohan can lift the z sword.  gohan > thor.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 26, 2007)

omgbbq said:


> hulk picked up thors hammer and smashed him with it.
> 
> gohan can lift the z sword.  gohan > thor.



That doesn't even make sense...


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 26, 2007)

omgbbq said:


> hulk picked up thors hammer and smashed him with it.
> 
> gohan can lift the z sword.  gohan > thor.



And this proves...............what exactly?


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

Gohan all the way bitches. Like every comic character, he looks like some weak ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with displayed lightspeed feats.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Gohan all the way bitches. Like every comic character, he looks like some weak ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with displayed lightspeed feats.



Thor is stronger,can attack much faster,is as durable as superman which is more durable then anyone in dbz,could negate any energy blasts gohan uses and then ftl crack his skull open with his hammer so please tell me how gohan wins.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 27, 2007)

Honestly it's like almost every character in comics has light speed attacks. The fuck is up with that?


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Honestly it's like almost every character in comics has light speed attacks. The fuck is up with that?



Lol yes alot of them do,guess its mostly because of them having to go other planets and all over galaxies and shit lol.


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Lol yes alot of them do,guess its mostly because of them having to go other planets and all over galaxies and shit lol.



Which is created by Americans that want to escape their normal lives. :333333


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Which is created by Americans that want to escape their normal lives. :333333



And comics are different from mangas how.


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> And comics are different from mangas how.



1. Manga designs are generally better. Example. Look at the badassery.
2. There are only a few who can move at lightspeed, unlike comics where 98% have lightspeed moves or "moves thousand of lightyears in a split second"
3. Manga has better stories, characters and gets animated.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> 1. Manga designs are generally better. Example. Look at the badassery.
> 2. There are only a few who can move at lightspeed, unlike comics where 98% have lightspeed moves or "moves thousand of lightyears in a split second"
> 3. Manga has better stories, characters and gets animated.



You may be right on number 1,number 2 there are plenty of people who dont move at lightspeed,and number 3 comics have plenty of good characters and stories.


----------



## master bruce (Apr 27, 2007)

gohan at his peak is mystic gohan.

He could take thor, but thor gets all these different upgrades so to be sure which thor are we using in this thread?


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

master bruce said:


> gohan at his peak is mystic gohan.
> 
> He could take thor, but thor gets all these different upgrades so to be sure which thor are we using in this thread?



Its classic thor and no mystic gohan couldnt take him.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Which is created by Americans that want to escape their normal lives. :333333


 
I "rofllolrofllmaolololllolrofl'd" at this.

Pretty damn hard.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> 1. Manga designs are generally better. Example. Look at the badassery.
> 2. There are only a few who can move at lightspeed, unlike comics where 98% have lightspeed moves or "moves thousand of lightyears in a split second"
> 3. Manga has better stories, characters and gets animated.



1. Manga designs are more consistent, since they stick to one artist, but it?s impossible to say which has better art as there are 100s of different manga and comics with various different artists.

And comic book characters can be badass.  


*Spoiler*: __ 










2. You?re Kind of exaggerating there. Sure, there are a lot of comic book characters that can move at light speed but there are also a lot of them that can?t. Not that it really matters; the comic you?re reading isn?t going to suddenly suck because a character can move at lightspeed or faster.

3. That?s purely opinion, and once again you can?t come to a conclusion and decide which one?s better when there are so many manga and comics.

To me, it?s always been.

Good comics> Crappy manga
Good manga> Crappy comics

Good comics=Good manga


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't be silly.

Nothing from America could ever be as good as something from Japan.

Isn't it obvious? [/sattirical japanophile]


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Apr 27, 2007)

Chou-Gohan wins this as he will inevitably knock Thor's Hammer away (happened a lot to Thor when it used to matter) and then proceed to air combo Thor into submission.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Adjective-Noun said:


> Chou-Gohan wins this as he will inevitably knock Thor's Hammer away (happened a lot to Thor when it used to matter) and then proceed to air combo Thor into submission.



Gohan doesnt have ftl reaction or movement speed,thor has more then enough durability to take gohans attacks,thor kills gohan in many ways just stop it.


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Gohan doesnt have ftl reaction or movement speed,thor has more then enough durability to take gohans attacks,thor kills gohan in many ways just stop it.



None of those have ever been conclusively proven.  I am aware that Gohan is probably not faster than light, but I do not think that just because classic Thor can fly faster than light (Via Magic Hammer) that everything he does is also faster than light.  Also, Classic Thor really needed his magical artifacts to be as good as he was.  As such it was a common enough occurrence for his hammer or some magical thingy to get knocked away for a few panels so that it would look dramatic.  I say that they are even until this happens, and then Gohan takes the opportunity and lays into Thor 100%.  I wouldn't say Thor would be dead, but I would say this would be a win for Gohan.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Adjective-Noun said:


> None of those have ever been conclusively proven.  I am aware that Gohan is probably not faster than light, but I do not think that just because classic Thor can fly faster than light (Via Magic Hammer) that everything he does is also faster than light.  Also, Classic Thor really needed his magical artifacts to be as good as he was.  As such it was a common enough occurrence for his hammer or some magical thingy to get knocked away for a few panels so that it would look dramatic.  I say that they are even until this happens, and then Gohan takes the opportunity and lays into Thor 100%.  I wouldn't say Thor would be dead, but I would say this would be a win for Gohan.



Thor swins his hammer at lightspeed....thats all he will need for this,unless we are using brick avengers thor who seriously holds back in every fight gohan is getting owned,thor can litterally counter every single thing gohan does.


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Thor swins his hammer at lightspeed....thats all he will need for this,unless we are using brick avengers thor who seriously holds back in every fight gohan is getting owned,thor can litterally counter every single thing gohan does.



Explain to me why Thor has lost to a non-omnipotent, non-faster than light being.  I can't recall it off the top of my head and I really don't care enough to go and check it out, but I do know that has happened.  This means either two things.  Thor is stupid.  Or Thor, despite being able to swing his hammer at light speed, can't connect very often.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Adjective-Noun said:


> Explain to me why Thor has lost to a non-omnipotent, non-faster than light being.  I can't recall it off the top of my head and I really don't care enough to go and check it out, but I do know that has happened.  This means either two things.  Thor is stupid.  Or Thor, despite being able to swing his hammer at light speed, can't connect very often.



Never said thor was omnipotent or anything just that gohan is nothing special,hes weaker then thor physically,hes slower in attack speed,his only real attack is energy which thor can absorb with his hammer,and yes avengers thor is a complete fucking moron lol he forgetts 95% of his power set.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> 1. Manga designs are generally better. Example. Look at the badassery.
> 2. There are only a few who can move at lightspeed, unlike comics where 98% have lightspeed moves or "moves thousand of lightyears in a split second"
> 3. Manga has better stories, characters and gets animated.



are you fucking kidding?


1. 

2. Thor is a *NORSE GOD* so him moving fast makes perfect sense

3. draw, save the world all that jazz


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Apr 27, 2007)

Gohan may be waker than Thor in terms of strength but that doesn't mean it never hurts.  If you do read comics, you should know by now that light-speed attacks mean exactly jack shit anymore.  I mean, just yesterday I saw that Black Panther, pretty much a normal guy in a suit I think, was not only able to jump onto Silver Surfers board, but detain him in a standard submission hold.  It happens and Gohan is much stronger, and I daresay more skilled than Black Panther.

Therefore, by an analogous argument, I declare that Gohan pulls some martial arts moves on Thor and gets him in a submission hold.  Not even the Power Cosmic can stand up to that!  Ha!


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Adjective-Noun said:


> Gohan may be waker than Thor in terms of strength but that doesn't mean it never hurts.  If you do read comics, you should know by now that light-speed attacks mean exactly jack shit anymore.  I mean, just yesterday I saw that Black Panther, pretty much a normal guy in a suit I think, was not only able to jump onto Silver Surfers board, but detain him in a standard submission hold.  It happens and Gohan is much stronger, and I daresay more skilled than Black Panther.
> 
> Therefore, by an analogous argument, I declare that Gohan pulls some martial arts moves on Thor and gets him in a submission hold.  Not even the Power Cosmic can stand up to that!  Ha!



So because silver surfer got plot screwed that means that thor will loose....right,come up with a real way he can win.


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> So because silver surfer got plot screwed that means that thor will loose....right,come up with a real way he can win.



That is a real way he can win.  About as real as comic books get anyway.  You can't use real world physics in an argument about fantasy characters after all.

Technically, an object the size of Thor going lightspeed in an atmosphere like the Earth's should cause enough heat by friction to ignite the planet's oxygen and other combustible gasses, rip off his arm, destroy the hammer, and shatter every bone in his own body due to the shockwaves.

But that doesn't happen because its a comic book.  Therefore, while Gohan shouldn't be able to stop a light-speed attack and restrain a god, he can because he is entirely fictional and it has been shown that Lightspeed<Standard Police tactics.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Adjective-Noun said:


> That is a real way he can win.  About as real as comic books get anyway.  You can't use real world physics in an argument about fantasy characters after all.
> 
> Technically, an object the size of Thor going lightspeed in an atmosphere like the Earth's should cause enough heat by friction to ignite the planet's oxygen and other combustible gasses, rip off his arm, destroy the hammer, and shatter every bone in his own body due to the shockwaves.
> 
> But that doesn't happen because its a comic book.  Therefore, while Gohan shouldn't be able to stop a light-speed attack and restrain a god, he can because he is entirely fictional and it has been shown that Lightspeed<Standard Police tactics.



With logic like yours we should just do away with the battledome.


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> With logic like yours we should just do away with the battledome.



Ah, yes.  But then where would we inflate our e-penises?


----------



## Hagen (Apr 27, 2007)

Thor can swing and throw his hammer ftl, but he cant _move_ ftl, his body movements are very slow compared to Gohan's. 

So Gohan could have a chance to win with speedblitz, being that Thor has a remarkable tendency to get into brawling instead of using full power energy attacks from the start. 

That would give Gohan a chance to overwhelm Thor with speed and ki based techniques, before he can unleash a God Force blast or something.
Thor is hella durable, true, but unlike people like the Hulk, Thor doesn't have regen, so all the damage he takes from Gohan during the first clash will pile up, and effect him the rest of the fight.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Locard said:


> Thor can swing and throw his hammer ftl, but he cant _move_ ftl, his body movements are quite slow compared to Gohan's.
> 
> So Gohan could have a chance to win with speedblitz, being that Thor has a remarkable tendency to get into brawling instead of using full power energy attacks from the start.
> 
> That would give Gohan a chance to overwhelm Thor with speed and ki based techniques, before he can unleash a God Force blast or something.



His movements arent slow compared to gohan,gohan doesnt fight at lightspeed either,and im assuming this is supposed to be classic thor in his own book who is actually smart and uses his real powers,if this is brick avengers then gohan would probably win,if its real thor  who uses his energy manipulation and absorption strength and speed then its a horrible owning.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> His movements arent slow compared to gohan,gohan doesnt fight at lightspeed either,and im assuming this is supposed to be classic thor in his own book who is actually smart and uses his real powers,if this is brick avengers then gohan would probably win,if its real thor  who uses his energy manipulation and absorption strength and speed then its a horrible owning.


im not sayin that Gohan is ftl, im sayin that he moves faster than Thor does and fights with higher speed.
Classic Thor doesn't have any feats in speed excepting when it comes to throw his hammer and fly with his hammer. 

This is pretty much like Cyclops and his lightspeed beams, that doesn't mean he can move/fight/think/react at the speed of light. 

Gohan is surely faster than Thor when it comes to h2h fighting


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Locard said:


> im not sayin that Gohan is ftl, im sayin that he moves faster than Thor does and fights with higher speed.
> Classic Thor doesn't have any feats in speed excepting *when it comes to throw his hammer and fly with his hammer. *
> 
> This is pretty much like Cyclops and his lightspeed beams, that doesn't mean he can move/fight/think/react at the speed of light.
> ...



He has his hammer so I still dont see how gohan is going to do anything,gohan isnt moving out of the way of a lightspeed hammer to the face.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> He has his hammer so I still dont see how gohan is going to do anything,gohan isnt moving out of the way of a lightspeed hammer to the face.


But Gohan moves faster than Thor can perceive, so he will be unable to aim his hammer properly, and like i said, Thor has tendency to get into brawling, and his ftl hammer throw wont help him much there.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Locard said:


> But Gohan moves faster than Thor can perceive, so he will be unable to aim his hammer properly, and like i said, Thor has tendency to get into brawling, and his ftl hammer throw wont help him much there.



Thor can percieve lightspeed what are you talking about,or are you suggesting he flies around blindly at lightspeed and runs into shit all the time lol,and again its avengers thor who always holds back and forgets his whole power set that brawls alot,thor in his own book is much more consistent and smart,and his ftl hammer throw will take gohans freaking head off,gohan isnt dodging something coming at him at ftl.


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't see Gohan taking down Thor.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

Energy Absorption PWNS Gohan
Strength PWNS Gohan
Speed via Hammer PWNS Gohan
Striking Force of Hammer PWNS Gohan
Sheer Durability PWNS Gohan
Gohan's got h2h advantage til he's knocked the fuck out by Thor's Hammer.
Gohan does have a Blitz advantage til his skull is cracked open by Thor's Hammer.
Thor's willpower PWNs Gohan

Yea Gohan's not winning unless you give him *Power Gem* to even the odds a bit.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Locard said:


> But Gohan moves faster than Thor can perceive, so he will be unable to aim his hammer properly, and like i said, Thor has tendency to get into brawling, and his ftl hammer throw wont help him much there.




I'm just wondering, why do you assume Thor can't perceive Gohan's movement?


----------



## Hagen (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Thor can percieve lightspeed what are you talking about,or are you suggesting he flies around blindly at lightspeed and runs into shit all the time lol,and again its avengers thor who always holds back and forgets his whole power set that brawls alot,thor in his own book is much more consistent and smart,and his ftl hammer throw will take gohans freaking head off,gohan isnt dodging something coming at him at ftl.


The weakest DBZ warriors can move faster than sound seeing as how easily they dodge/catch bullets, heck, even chibi Goku was able to dodge bullets, and this is Mystic Gohan. He should be able to move at least at hypersonic speed, which is surely way faster than Thor's fighting speed.

Thor can move at lightspeed while he's flying. Of course, if they just ram into each other in mid air, Gohan will get hammered.

But if they clash in melee combat Gohan would win the upperhand
and for the hammer throw, if Gohan keeps moving Thor wont be able to aim it properly.

Gohan could use the zanzouken (spell check) or the ?cloning?technique to fool Thor and make him throw his hammer to a fake Gohan, and strike Thor before the hammer returns to his hand.

The best chance for Gohan is to get into melee combat and pummel Thor like no tomorrow, before Thor has a chance to get more serious.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 27, 2007)

Thor uses weather control and lightning strikes Gohan. Apparently DBZ doesn't have any kind of defense against elemental attacks, considering Brolly was visibly hurt by lava.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 27, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Thor uses weather control and lightning strikes Gohan. Apparently DBZ doesn't have any kind of defense against elemental attacks, considering Brolly was visibly hurt by lava.


Brolly is a disgrace to DragonBall. And just a filler anyway.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

A note would be that most of DBZ feats are capable at subsonic speeds and catching bullets would only suggest that they have a hypersonic reaction speed.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah but even if you had a fast reaction you wouldn't be fast enough to jump out of the way of incoming bullets.

They are really fast.

And I don't think Thor has more will power than Gohan.

Gohan may get to cocky (see Cell) or he just won't be angry enough to win the fight.

This is a pretty close match


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Badalight said:


> Yeah but even if you had a fast reaction you wouldn't be fast enough to jump out of the way of incoming bullets.
> 
> They are really fast.
> 
> ...



Not really,thor using any of his hammers powers makes this a raping.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 27, 2007)

Thor wins after a long difficult battle. Mainly because of Gohans speed advantage. Gohan would try to brawl it out with Thor, but will be overwhelmed by Thor's durability to take Gohan's best punches and kicks, and Thor being so much more stronger than Gohan physically. So Gohan will try to throw lots of ki blasts only to have them deflected by Thor's hammer or retunred back at him with even greater force. Gohan will have no other choice but to fight Thor h2h, who will eventually hit him, causing sever damage to Gohan, putting the match in Thor's favor most of the time.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Not really,thor using any of his hammers powers makes this a raping.



If he can hit Gohan.

Remember, Gohan has his after image technique.

He also moves fast and has incredible reaction time.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Badalight said:


> If he can hit Gohan.
> 
> Remember, Gohan has his after image technique.
> 
> He also moves fast and has incredible reaction time.



Again thor can swing his hammer at faster then light speeds.


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Again thor can swing his hammer at faster then light speeds.



Who cares? If someone put a gun at you and you ran around, he would have a much harder time shooting as he would have to keep trying to a good aim.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Who cares? If someone put a gun at you and you ran around, he would have a much harder time shooting as he would have to keep trying to a good aim.



Because as soon as gohan goes into melee combat he gets a hammer into the face....


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Because as soon as gohan goes into melee combat he gets a hammer into the face....



That is if Gohan doesn't use afterimage and appears behind Thor to plant one salty kick into his back head.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> That is if Gohan doesn't use afterimage and appears behind Thor to plant one salty kick into his back head.



Which will do not much of anything to thor,and has gohan ever used the after image technique?


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Which will do not much of anything to thor,and has gohan ever used the after image technique?



Are you saying he's unable to use it? Goku used it in episode 30 of Dragon Ball. We've never seen Goku blow up a planet but we know he's capable of doing it.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Are you saying he's unable to use it? Goku used it in episode 30 of Dragon Ball. We've never seen Goku blow up a planet but we know he's capable of doing it.



Was just asking if hes used it,it doesnt really matter its not going to help much since gohan cant hope to actually put thor down via melee combat.


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

feitan said:


> Was just asking if hes used it,it doesnt really matter its not going to help much since gohan cant hope to actually put thor down via melee combat.



As far as I remember, Gohan has never used it. I might be wrong though. Afterimage + well placed Kamehameha = Serious damage.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> As far as I remember, Gohan has never used it. I might be wrong though. Afterimage + well placed Kamehameha = Serious damage.



I dont see thor getting blitzed by a kamehameha,he would probably sense its going to be a big attack and just absorb it with his hammer.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

Badalight said:


> Yeah but even if you had a fast reaction you wouldn't be fast enough to jump out of the way of incoming bullets.


Yes you would, the closer it is the less reaction is useful. None of the normal people in the matrix could run faster than sound, but they were more than fast enough to dodge bullets. Its like a train on a straight path you don't need to be faster than the train to jump out of its path. I could go into a really in-depth explanation but if you don't understand it now, its gonna be near pointless to try. If this you can see the concept behind the example then you'll likely know why.





> They are really fast.


I really wish you could complete a thought when you state stuff like this.





> And I don't think Thor has more will power than Gohan.


You call yourself a DBZ fan? There is NOTHING that suggests he has much of any willpower EXCEPT for the Cell fight and even then Goku pushed him to continue further than he was gonna go. During Buu this is shown as Gohan repeatedly drops his will to continue fighting because his opponent is more powerful than him. Goku bares down when he's stronger so does Vegeta. Gohan almost gives up.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 28, 2007)

feitan said:


> I dont see thor getting blitzed by a kamehameha,he would probably sense its going to be a big attack and just absorb it with his hammer.


Agree. Afterimages + kick to the balls would be more effective


----------



## Havoc (Apr 28, 2007)

Thor's balls are made of adamantium.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Thor's balls are made of adamantium.


Uru, and their Magical.. ;p


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 28, 2007)

funny thing ..the fact that nobody aims for the balls in comics, being one of the most effective ?techniques? when it comes to brawling


----------



## Havoc (Apr 28, 2007)

Youkai said:


> funny thing ..the fact that nobody aims for the balls in comics, being one of the most effective ¨techniques¨ when it comes to brawling



It has happened before.


----------



## SteelJack (Apr 28, 2007)

And not all of the brawlers are men.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 28, 2007)

SteelJack said:


> And not all of the brawlers are men.



It has happened to women too 

Kicked in the crotch I mean, since obviously they don't have balls...


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 28, 2007)

Luke Cage cuntpunt on Elektra ftw!


----------



## Badalight (Apr 28, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Yes you would, the closer it is the less reaction is useful. None of the normal people in the matrix could run faster than sound, but they were more than fast enough to dodge bullets. Its like a train on a straight path you don't need to be faster than the train to jump out of its path. I could go into a really in-depth explanation but if you don't understand it now, its gonna be near pointless to try.



I understand, but I sitll think you'd need to be fast to jump out of the way. Maby not to just dodge them though.



Vynjira said:


> *You call yourself a DBZ fan?* There is NOTHING that suggests he has much of any willpower EXCEPT for the Cell fight and even then Goku pushed him to continue further than he was gonna go. During Buu this is shown as Gohan repeatedly drops his will to continue fighting because his opponent is more powerful than him. Goku bares down when he's stronger so does Vegeta. Gohan almost gives up.



I never recall saying that I was a true DBZ fan.
And your rgiht about Thor having more will power than Gohan, I don't know what I was thinking when I put that


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 28, 2007)

The point is you don't need to be faster than the object headed for you.

Thats the idea behind reaction speed. However some people think that Reaction Speed is continuously active for some reason, ignoring the fact that they may dodge one linear strike at a certain speed but if that object can alter their direction like Flash can and continuously move at those speeds, then reaction speed only helps you with the initial strike and not the rest of the proceeding strikes from alternate angles.

Your body isn't ever faster than the object its that you have a short enough distance that your body can cover to move out of its path. If there are several objects or an object that can move with you. Reaction speed won't be helping much at all.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 28, 2007)

Gohan has unlimited potential. He always gets stronger. If Thor can move FTLS then why did he get beaten by SPIDERMAN LOLOLOL. Gohan would win this with ease as he is a fighting genious, has the power to destrioy the whole pathatic Marvel Universe in his finger tips and is super fast


----------



## Havoc (Apr 28, 2007)

What pleasure do you get from being an idiot?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ Thor got beat by Spiderman did he not? Spiderman is not FTLS or even close is he not? Just because Thor can got FTLS does not mean he cant get hit by Gohans punches or a kamehameha wave.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 28, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Gohan has unlimited potential. He always gets stronger. If Thor can move FTLS then why did he get beaten by SPIDERMAN LOLOLOL. Gohan would win this with ease as he is a fighting genious, *has the power to destrioy the whole pathatic Marvel Universe in his finger tips* and is super fast



................................


----------



## Slips (Apr 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> ................................



Havoc look at his sig and join me in laughter

 

:rofl


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 28, 2007)

Really the Marvel universe despite its great Varaity of characters is not that powerful


----------



## Slips (Apr 28, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Really the Marvel universe despite its great Varaity of characters is not that powerful





Abraxas 
Adam Warlock with Infinity Gauntlet 
Agamotto 
Anti-Phoenix Force 
Apocalypse with the power of The Twelve 
Asgardian Destroyer 
Astaroth 
Astronomer 
Atum/Demogorge the God-Eater 
Balthakk 
Blackheart 
Beyonder - also called Kosmos, Cosmos and Maker 
Captain Marvel with Cosmic Awareness 
Captain Universe 
Celestials - race 
Caregiver 
Champion 
Collector 
Contemplator 
Chthon 
Cyttorak 
Dark Gods 
Death 
Dreamqueen 
Ego the Living Planet 
Elder Gods 
Elders of the Universe - last of their race 
Entropy 
Eon 
Epoch 
Era 
Eternals - race 
Eternity 
Explorer 
Farallah 
Franklin Richards aka Psi-Lord 
Gaea 
Galactus 
Grandmaster 
Gardener 
Hawk God of Arcturus 
Hyperstorm 
Ikonn 
Impossible Man 
Infiniti 
Infinity 
James Jaspers 
Judicator 
King Thor 
Korvak 
Krakkan 
Kubik 
Kulan Gath 
Living Tribunal 
Lord Chaos 
Maelstrom 
Malevolence 
Mangog 
Master Order 
Master Hate 
Mephisto 
Mistress Love 
Mister M 
Molecule Man 
Nebula with Infinity Gauntlet 
Nightmare 
Nth Man 
Numinus 
Obliterator 
Oblivion 
Odin 
One Above All 
Onslaught 
Origin 
Possessor 
Phoenix Force 
Protege 
Quasar 
Raggadorr 
Runner 
Satannish 
Sentry 
Set the Serpent God 
Shaper of Worlds 
Shuma-Gorath 
Silver Surfer 
the Stranger 
Thanos 
Thanos with Heart of the Universe 
Thanos with Infinity Gauntlet 
Trader (the Elder of the Universe) 
Tyrant 
Unbeing 
Uni-Lord 
Uni-Power 
Valeria Von Doom aka Marvel Girl (II) 
Valtorr 
The Vishanti 
Void 
Vortex 
Voyd 
Vulcan 
The Watchers - a cosmic race 
Watoomb 
Wolverine with Crystal of Ultimate Vision 
Zarathos 
Zeus

that was too easy

thats just on the cosmic tier

I could of simply said TOAA says the DBZU doesnt exist and it would be done


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 28, 2007)

You know what, if anything it only proves Spiderman > Thor..
Meaning Spiderman > Gohan.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 28, 2007)

who hasn't spiderman beat?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 28, 2007)

No it means Gohan>>>>>....(infinite >)Spiderman>Thor


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 28, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> No it means Gohan>>>>>....(infinite >)Spiderman>Thor


Actually Spiderman has his own series, while Gohan is just a sub-character off another characters series.. So if the two ever crossed over, guarantee you Spiderman would win.


----------



## Birkin (Apr 28, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Actually Spiderman has his own series, while Gohan is just a sub-character off another characters series.. So if the two ever crossed over, guarantee you Spiderman would win.



It's getting late, but I'm sure this is a joke. It is right?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope it is


----------



## Hagen (Apr 28, 2007)

Wait, wait. When did Spiderman _beat_ Thor?

smells like bullshit here.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Really the Marvel universe despite its great Varaity of characters is not that powerful



. . . You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> It's getting late, but I'm sure this is a joke. It is right?



Not at all. In the world of business, it'd just make more sense for Spider-Man to win, but then have them both team up against some mutual enemy at the end.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 28, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Really the Marvel universe despite its great Varaity of characters is not that powerful


so people that can destroy & create planets, galaxies and universes at whim
aren't powerful to you?

define ?powerful? please


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 28, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Really the Marvel universe despite its great Varaity of characters is not that powerful



Wow you must have been smoking some damn strong drugs when you said this.  Or your just ignorant.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 28, 2007)

Marvel verse is fiction. Db/z verse is fiction. Thus both are weaker then any real human being. gg


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 29, 2007)

Locard said:


> Wait, wait. When did Spiderman _beat_ Thor?
> 
> smells like bullshit here.



in someone's imagination i guess


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 29, 2007)

Youkai said:


> define ¨powerful¨ please



DBZ and Naruto.


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't recall Spiddy ever beating thor.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 29, 2007)

People tend to exaggerate instances of brief superiority and then confuse other characters that Spidey has fought with the character that is currently fighting.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 29, 2007)

Youkai said:


> so people that can destroy & create planets, galaxies and universes at whim
> aren't powerful to you?
> 
> define ?powerful? please



Dragonball Z


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Dragonball Z



You should go read that thread about how many verses can take out the DBZverse, enlighten yourself a bit.  DBZ is strong but there are much stronger verses out there.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, it's obvious this Sarutobi guy is planning on take Jplaya's throne as the greatest troll in the outskirts battledome.
good luck, because it wont be an easy task from what i've heard about Jplaya, he's a legend ya know.



Hamaru said:


> I don't recall Spiddy ever beating thor.


Because it never happened. Such cosmic level jobbing would be on the same level as the Spidey beatin Firelord thing, therefore, it would be a much more famous ?feat?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Dragonball Z



Please. There are a few dozen characters that can solo the entire DBZverse alone. And that's from one fictional continuity.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 29, 2007)

Beings that are fragile enough to be destroyed by stars and can't breathe in space.. are supposedly more powerful than being that can crush stars without thinking twice?


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think Sarutobi put a lot of thought into his post.  Either that, or he can't think much in the first place.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2007)

^^im reytarded lol


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

We already knew that.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeh retarded in even thinking Thor could even come within a mile of Gohan. Gohans aura will crush that bullshit god into peaces


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

Considering that you think DBZ is powerful, I'm not that shocked that you'd say something that stupid.


----------



## Enclave (May 1, 2007)

I've noticed a few people say that if Gohan gets the hammer away then Gohan wins.  Thor doesn't have that weakness where if he loses his hammer for what whas it 60 seconds? that he changes into Donald Blake.  The enchantment that let him turn into Donald Blake actually was transferred to Stormbringer (Beta Ray Bill's hammer).

Also even without his hammer he has matched strength with the likes of Hulk before.  Honestly, Gohan is screwed.

We are talking about an Asgardian God who just so happens to throw down with the likes of Silver Surfer on occassion and pulls a win.


----------

